# Makes Me Mad!



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

The local news has a survey about abolishing "assault rifles" and has a survey on their website! Oh, you cannot vote unless you Sign In. Hmmm....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Also, the video of a man sawing his AR-15 in half just fuels the anti-gun movement! Jeesh what an idiot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Supreme court ruled in Washington D.C. vs Heller 2008 that _Miller's*_ holding that the sorts of weapons protected are those "in common use at the time".
* United States vs Miller 1939 Supreme Court case.

Washington D.C. vs Heller
https://www.law.cornell.edu/supct/html/07-290.ZS.html

In reality The Federal Assault Weapons Ban of 1994 was ruled in 1939 to be unconstitutional since they were in common use at that time.... Apparently no one challenged that ban.


----------

